# NATO summit (CS-fest 2012) meetup



## NM Black Cross Medic

I've seen a shit-ton of posts saying we should have a squat the planet meetup for the NATO party in may. Seeing as no-one else has taken initiative on the matter, I propose the following:

Earlybird meetup (prior to days of action): May 10, 2012 (all fucking day) at the Haymarket memorial (163 N Desplaines St, Chicago, IL) It's a short walk from the greyhound station and an easy bus-ride from downtown. It would also be a great time to "de-bourgeify" it by having a shit-ton of leftists scare off the tourists.

Lazyperson meetup (during days of action, prior to summit): Thursday, the 17th (same fucking time) at Daley Plaza. Daley Plaza is the convergence point for the massive march on the 20th, so It would be a good time to do recon.

If anyone has any better Ideas, please share them.


----------



## EphemeralStick

May 10th seems pretty damn early. I'm down for this but maybe push that date further a bit, say maybe 14 or 15?
Also moved to Events


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

The reason for it being so early is because there is a week of action starting on the 12th. It would be best to meet up prior to some of us getting nicked/shot/chem'd.


----------



## scatwomb

Do you know if there is going to be an encampment? Or, is there a housing committee or something for out-of-towners?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Housing is Available, but Scarce so far. Occupy Chicago doesn't have a whole lot of money, but they are going around to churches and community centers to try to find places for people. Fearless Leader Rahm has made it clear that he won't let us camp. If 100,000 people show up and all want to camp, we'll camp, but the general feeling here is that it would be a waste of our time.


----------



## scatwomb

How do people get connected to the housing that is/will be available?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

I'm not sure. There will be a convergence point for traveling activists, but I'm not sure where it will be. I'll bring up these concerns and try to keep you all posted. (goddammit, now I'm Squat The Planet liason).


----------



## EphemeralStick

I'll be in chicago sometime around April 20th, I'll look around and see if i can procure us a decent squat. No promises though.


NM Black Cross Medic said:


> The reason for it being so early is because there is a week of action starting on the 12th.


Well if that's the case then the 10th would be an excellent idea.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Yeah, squats are a good Idea, especially if they're temporary (less time to order an eviction). Just don't publish the one for the summit online. The pigs will evict you really quick if they find out you're protesters.


----------



## EphemeralStick

If I do find one I'll just PM you guys it. I wouldn't broadcast the location of a squat anyways, (protest or no protest) thats just asking for trouble.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Housing update: CANG8 has a "Large space" that they are holding off on the address for. They said that the number of occupants was limited "only by the number of bathrooms".


----------



## EphemeralStick

jokes on them, I'll shit in the alley.


----------



## soapybum

Couchsurfing.org might work well for a place to crash. Also if anyone could find any big (commercial, not residential) vacant buildings those would be great for squats...


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> jokes on them, I'll shit in the alley.


Just make sure it's not a nearby alley. Or you could shit on the security fence.


----------



## ericafuckyea

hopefully i can find someone to watch my dog so i can come. alot of shit is happening all at once but im sure i can swing a week. if you find out more about temp. housing keep me in the loop.


----------



## tobepxt

any uhh... news on this? we found a place to stay??
theres a way to get a bus trip up there for free for most places.. 
http://occupywallst.org/article/free-bus-trips-call-action-peoples-summit-chicago-/ 
you have to sign up here: http://99solidarity.net/chicago/chicago-trip-sign-up/


----------



## skitter

I've been in Chicago since the end of April and the cops are on HIGH alert for anyone that looks remotely undesireable or "punk" or whatever; just got out of jail the other day for trying to sleep in an abandoned building so beeee careful!! A screwdriver that wasn't mine; and a simple multi-tool also are apparently burglary tools, as well. PD here are fucking evil assholes.
i'm trying to GTFO, personally.


----------



## Driftwhistler

My buddy and I signed up for a bus departing from Boston. All of the NYC buses were full, and it worked out cus we were gonna go up there to see some people anyway. My last day of work is today and we weren't planning on deucing until sometime next week. they want you to agree to go to some march on the 18th, but you could totally bail on that shit. I'm lucky cus my cousin lives out there and she's always down to hang out, so I've at least got a place to stash my shit. I'm just hoping I don't get searched right off the bus. They did that on this one N17 trip I went on to visit OWS. I dunno if Chicago has the same stop-and-frisk laws as NYC, but they'll probably do that shit anyway.


----------



## soapybum

Not neccesarily saying I'll be taking part, but thought y'all might find this interesting. http://anarchistnews.org/content/black-hurricane-collective-crash-party-call-action 
Also the catholic workers in Chicago might be worth getting ahold of if you need a place to stay. There is also a church (Trinity Episcopal Church is at 125 E. 26th St) that is letting people camp on thier lawn, its right downtown so its a convienent location. They ask people not to drink and be uber loud while camping there.​


----------



## zeppo

Im in chigago. anyone here?


----------



## tobepxt

I should arrive at 7pm tomorrow... are we all going to meet up or what?


----------



## tobepxt

Also some of my buddies told me they gave some traveling kids that were heading to chicago a ride in dalton ga to a punk show in chattanooga about a week or two ago.. It could have been someone off of here, lolol..


----------



## zeppo

Wheres the spot ?


----------



## tobepxt

which spot? the occupy chicago convergence space is on Wellington st. is a good place to go when theres no action going on. i'll be there around 9am if i can. "The Wellington Avenue Church (615 W. Wellington) "
more info: http://occupychi.org/2012/05/14/new-convergence-space-info


----------



## EphemeralStick

I'll try to be there around 9:30-10pm, just look for the guy with the turquoise hair and you'll spot me. 
~Neo.


----------



## ThrashAndBurn

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/05/19/nato-protesters-arrested-in-chicago-raid-held-on-terrorism-conspiracy-charges/
Stay safe guys, try and keep some sore of recording device on all you at all time in an easily accessible spot

If you haven't seen this video yet pretty good way to film police brutality


----------



## Driftwhistler

Hurray for police brutality..


----------



## soapybum

Hooray for profiling, me and 7 other people were arrested for wearing black and having water balloons before we even got to the main rally/march. The media said we filled the balloons with piss etc. A few hours later we were released with no charges cause their legal counsel advised against charging us. What a load of bullshit, I'm gonna look into suing the fuckers for illegal detainment and arrest.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Did you get the number for the NLG? I heard they were handling a lot of the cases. 312-913-0039 I THINK is their number. It's the number that was given to me to call if I got arrested so i can only assume.


----------

